# String gauge for drop A on a 35" scale bass



## Koneko (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm currently playing with a .145 D'addario string on my ESP F-415FM (which is a 35" scale length) for the low A and I'm not really happy with it. It's a little muddy and lacks of clarity. The tension is around 35 lbs.

I was thinking to order a .158 circle K string for the low A. The tension should be around 42 lbs which is fine as I find the .145 feels and sounds good tuned in B (around 44 lbs).

Do you think a .158 will be fine on a 35" scale length ? The tension sounds fine but I'm afraid the string would be too thick for that scale. I'm a guitar player and experienced similar issues before owning a 26.5" and 28" scale length guitars.

If the .158 is fine, I guess I will want to put circle K for the other strings. I use a 45-105 D'addario set. What Circle K string gauge should I take ?

Any other advice/suggestion/brand is welcome !


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 5, 2013)

that's weird, I had superior clarity with 135 on A on Warwick and Ibanez (with soapbar pups)
The tension was a bit lose, but not like it was flopping around.


----------



## knuckle_head (Jan 5, 2013)

.158 balanced or traditional


----------



## Winspear (Jan 5, 2013)

158 will be good. You might notice it getting a little bit darker sounding but not too bad. I think the 158 string is around the border of where that starts to happen, actually. Circle K's are a lot more flexible in construction which helps negate the scale length issue. I haven't found it nearly as bad on bass. My 166 is quite alright, would certainly be better on 37" but it's cool


----------



## Koneko (Jan 5, 2013)

@facepalm66 : It's not flopping around... just lacks of clarity and sustain when the string is fretted... but I find it is better when the string is tuned to B. I haven't tried a .135. I jumped directly to .145 (from the stock .125). Maybe the .145 starts to be a little thick for the scale...

@knuckle_head : Balanced or traditional ? What does it mean ?

@EtherealEntity : Thanks a lot. I guess I will give it a try.

The CircleK's have an "open core". Is it a problem if the open core part of the string is the part which is touching the saddle ? On my bass, the full winding section will be a little further away from a saddle (around 1 cm).


----------



## Winspear (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh I forgot to mention - the CK 166 intonates much better and is clearer than the Dad 145 despite being thicker.

You're right it's not ridiculously loose but it's still significantly looser than a 100 E.

Balanced or traditional is the name given to Circle K sets - balanced being balanced, traditional being more progressive. Personally I recommend balanced at 42lbs or so.

No, I've had no trouble with tapered strings. Some swear against them but the tapered CKs are by a mile the best strings I've ever used.


----------



## Koneko (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot mate !

D'addario seems to have some issues with their thickest gauge... I have kind of the same issue with the .080s on my 28" 8 strings guitar (tuned in drop E) which sounds weird... I'll probably tried CK for the 8th string too.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 5, 2013)

Certainly do - I can't state enough how much better they are for ERGs


----------



## Koneko (Jan 5, 2013)

Is there any tension chart available for the CK guitar strings ?
I've downloaded Ishan's calculator but I'm used to my custom spreadsheet


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 5, 2013)

Koneko said:


> The CircleK's have an "open core". Is it a problem if the open core part of the string is the part which is touching the saddle ? On my bass, the full winding section will be a little further away from a saddle (around 1 cm).


The 'open core' = tapered section is supposed to rest on the saddle. The string being thinner there makes that pivot point more flexible, making the tone clearer and brighter. Having the full winding 1cm away is perfect for good tone.

CKS bass strings and guitar strings are identical in construction so use the CKS bass tension chart but multiply the tension value shown by...

(your scale / 34)squared

For a 28" scale this is (28/34)squared = 0.678


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 5, 2013)

No, the clarity was just awesome, and the sustain also decent. Not the longest, but can't imagine what i'd do with a better one, so not a mandatory.
Probably the gear has also a lot to do with this i guess.


----------



## Koneko (Jan 5, 2013)

ixlramp said:


> The 'open core' = tapered section is supposed to rest on the saddle. The string being thinner there makes that pivot point more flexible, making the tone clearer and brighter. Having the full winding 1cm away is perfect for good tone.
> 
> CKS bass strings and guitar strings are identical in construction so use the CKS bass tension chart but multiply the tension value shown by...
> 
> ...



Ok fine. Thanks a lot !

Edit : 



facepalm66 said:


> No, the clarity was just awesome, and the sustain also decent. Not the longest, but can't imagine what i'd do with a better one, so not a mandatory.
> Probably the gear has also a lot to do with this i guess.



Yeah, my Ltd is probably not as good as an ibanez or a warwick. But I used to play on cheap bass so I find it very decent for what I do ! My gear is an Axe Fx II... so the issue is definitely coming from the bass/strings/pickups.


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yea, then it's the bass indeed. 
Are you using active or passive pups? And how about the electronics, active or passive? This might have a huge impact as well


----------



## Koneko (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm using EMG Active 40DC with a EMG 3-Band Active EQ (full specs here). Usually, I play/record with both pickups 50/50 and no EQ boost/cut. I can't stand active pickups for my guitars but it seems to work well for bass and I don't really want to spend money/time by changing pickups/electronics. I can post a dry clip if you want to hear how it sounds.


----------



## knuckle_head (Jan 5, 2013)

It's in the bass and off the strings first - the rest is flavor. If you get the front side right the back side is negotiable.


----------



## Koneko (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm not sure to understand what you mean ?!


----------



## Winspear (Jan 6, 2013)

He means the front end of the signal chain (strings, bass) is most important. 
I think here is a bit of a mixup and different opinions of the meaning of clarity.

Facepalm probably enjoys the upper harmonics of the looser string, where clarity to _you_ is more related to tightness and stability - but you dislike the lack of harmonics of the 145. 
The Circle K will sort out both those issues


----------



## Koneko (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok I understand what he means now and agree with that.

You're right about what I call clarity... I'm not looking for a big fat bass sound. I'm more into a tight and precise sound, kind of the same thing I'm looking for my guitars I guess.
I mostly played with a distorted sound and enjoys the trebbly sound of the E string... but when I played the A string, I don't understand what comes out the speaker. Even the low frequencies are not precise at all. I can work with that but I think I'd work better with tighter string. Maybe not, but I guess it's just a try and fail thing.

Listening to some bass DI since yesterday, I must admit the .145 string will probably sounds right for most of people (and even tighter that a lot of what I heard).


----------



## dax21 (Jan 6, 2013)

When you blend both of those EMGs you get a pretty scooped sound, and those lows are not tight at all. You should try playing with only bridge pickup and cut some mids to compensate if it's too middy/honky. But it will sound way tighter and brighter on the upper strings. 
Just my opinion/experience etc.


----------



## Koneko (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, indeed, it helps a lot to play only with the bridge pickup for the lows. I read a lot of thread about bass recording and every one advise to record with both pickups blended... I will probably record this way from now. Thanks.


----------



## op1e (Jan 22, 2013)

I got that exact size for my bass player in Hidden Beneath, about to get it for my bass player in Ashkult as well. We're writing on 7's now in A like the 1st band and he just cant transpose very well, lol. The tension seemed to work well on the 1st guys bass, had to file out his string thru bridge a little, however.


----------



## Bodes (Jan 23, 2013)

D'addario's are nothing but shit for that tuning. Nothing to add, but couldn't get it to work when I was in that tuning.

I couldn't find a decent set around Melbourne and just got fed up and made my band tune up to drop Bb which d'addario could just do.


----------

